# Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Neuer TV-Spot zeigt die dunkle Seite



## Matthias Dammes (26. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Neuer TV-Spot zeigt die dunkle Seite* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Neuer TV-Spot zeigt die dunkle Seite


----------



## Fanblade (26. November 2015)

ein paar spots mehr und ich brauch nicht ins kino zu gehn


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (26. November 2015)

Schick! Leider gab es aber schon Filme, bei denen die Trailer das Beste waren.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. November 2015)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Schick! Leider gab es aber schon Filme, bei denen die Trailer das Beste waren.



das braucht man bei Star Wars nicht befürchten


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. November 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das braucht man bei Star Wars nicht befürchten



Doch.
Bei Episode 1 waren auch die Trailer das Beste.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2015)

Böse, böse.


----------



## Frullo (27. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Doch.
> Bei Episode 1 waren auch die Trailer das Beste.



Geschmackssache. Und das sagt ein Fan der ersten Stunde.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. November 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Geschmackssache. Und das sagt ein Fan der ersten Stunde.



Du willst doch nicht etwa behaupten, das Episode 1 ein guter Film ist.


----------



## Frullo (27. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa behaupten, das Episode 1 ein guter Film ist.



Nicht mein Lieblings-SW-Film, nein, aber so schlecht wie ihn viele im Verlauf der Jahre gemacht haben, ist er eben dann auch nicht. Also: Ja, der Film ist gut - nicht so gut wie die anderen SW-Filme, aber trotzdem noch gut (genug).


----------



## MichaelG (27. November 2015)

Jarjar Binks war der absolute Tiefpunkt. Und ob man Anakin als Kleinkind einbinden mußte ist eine andere Frage. Für mich war der Film zu sehr auf sehr sehr junge Neukunden zugeschnitten gewesen. Imho ein falscher Ansatz.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. November 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nicht mein Lieblings-SW-Film, nein, aber so schlecht wie ihn viele im Verlauf der Jahre gemacht haben, ist er eben dann auch nicht. Also: Ja, der Film ist gut - nicht so gut wie die anderen SW-Filme, aber trotzdem noch gut (genug).



Das dachte ich auch. Nun habe ich ihn mir nach ein paar Jahren nochmal angeguckt (OT) und muss sagen: Mann ist das schlecht O_o
Ein gutes Beispiel, dafür, dass Synchro manchmal noch einiges rettet, denn die schauspielerischen Leistungen sind teils echt unterirdisch. Und Jar jar noch nerviger 
Auch der plot ist völliger non sense (niemand hat eine Kamera, um die Invasion aufzuzeichnen?   ) und die Effekte, gerade die Massenschlacht am Ende sind schlecht gealtert. 

Und: Versuch mal einen der Charaktere zu beschreiben, ohne aussehen oder profession zu erwähnen. Mal gucken ob man den erkennt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. November 2015)

Episode 1 hat 5 grandiose Minuten, das Duel of the Fates.
Den Rest kann man vergessen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jarjar Binks war der absolute Tiefpunkt. Und ob man Anakin als Kleinkind einbinden mußte ist eine andere Frage. Für mich war der Film zu sehr auf sehr sehr junge Neukunden zugeschnitten gewesen. Imho ein falscher Ansatz.


Der Film war eine einzige Ansammlung von Tiefpunkten. Dass ich ihn mir kürzlich nochmal nach 16 Jahren angetan habe - wie auch den Rest, morgen ist Episode 3 dran - war nur zur Einstimmung auf Teil 7 gedacht. Ich werde die "Dunkle Bedrohung" wieder die nächsten 20 Jahre meiden. Mindestens. ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (27. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Film war eine einzige Ansammlung von Tiefpunkten.



Find ich gar nicht

Podrennen, End-Schlacht und Lichtschwert-Duell, U-Boot Fahrt mit den 3 Seemonstern


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Episode 1 hat 5 grandiose Minuten, das Duel of the Fates.
> Den Rest kann man vergessen.


Ich würde gar noch die ersten 5 Minuten dazuzählen. Mit der Landung auf Naboo fing das Elend erst richtig an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Find ich gar nicht
> 
> Podrennen, End-Schlacht und Lichtschwert-Duell, U-Boot Fahrt mit den 3 Seemonstern


Podrennen... Naja, der ganze Slapstik-Quatsch vor, während und nach dem Rennen musste nicht sein.
Endschlacht... Im All ja, auf Naboo neee.
U-Boot-Fahrt - Lucas war bestimmt sehr stolz auf diese sinnfreie Szene, Hauptsache SFXs... 
Lichtschwert-Duell - Ja, DAS war (das) ein(zige) Highlight. Geht aber unter Tonnen von Blödsinn, recht grottigen CGI-Massenszenen und schlechter Storyline vollkommen unter.

Der ganze Film hat einfach keine Magie.


----------



## Frullo (27. November 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch.



QED...



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Nun habe ich ihn mir nach ein paar Jahren nochmal angeguckt (OT) und muss sagen: Mann ist das schlecht O_o



Geschmack ändert sich mit den Jahren...



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ein gutes Beispiel, dafür, dass Synchro manchmal noch einiges rettet, denn die schauspielerischen Leistungen sind teils echt unterirdisch. Und Jar jar noch nerviger



Die Frage die sich stellt: Hast Du Deine Meinung geändert, weil Du selbst darauf gekommen bist, oder weil jemand anders gesagt hat, die schauspielerische Leistung sei grottenschlecht und Jar Jar noch nerviger? Oder anders gefragt: Wieso fandest Du es denn damals gut?



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Auch der plot ist völliger non sense (niemand hat eine Kamera, um die Invasion aufzuzeichnen?   )



Um dann damit genau was zu machen? Dem Senat vorzutragen und zu sagen "seht her, Invasion!" - und die Handelsföderation darauf beharren kann, die Beweise seien gefälscht, um daraufhin die Angelegenheit wie gehabt in die Länge zu ziehen? Schlechtes Beispiel...



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> und die Effekte, gerade die Massenschlacht am Ende sind schlecht gealtert.



Habe auch nie behauptet, Ep I sei ein zeitloser Klassiker. Er ist nur nicht so schlecht, wie er hier und anderswo von vielen hingestellt wird...



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und: Versuch mal einen der Charaktere zu beschreiben, ohne aussehen oder profession zu erwähnen. Mal gucken ob man den erkennt.



Char 1: Stoisch, ruhig, geduldig, väterlich, mitfühlend, Freigeist
Char 2: Skeptisch, regel- und zielorientiert
Char 3: Ernst, besorgt, neugierig, mutig
Char 4: Draufgängerisch, hilfsbereit
Char 5: Ungeschickt

Na? So schwer zuzuordnen? Nur weil Mr. Plinkett aka Mike Stoklasa irgendwas "lustiges" (aber vor allem manipulatives) ins Netz stellt, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass es stimmt.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. November 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Char 1: Stoisch, ruhig, geduldig, väterlich, mitfühlend, Freigeist
> Char 2: Skeptisch, regel- und zielorientiert
> Char 3: Ernst, besorgt, neugierig, mutig
> Char 4: Draufgängerisch, hilfsbereit
> ...



1. Qui-Gon Jinn
2. Obi-Wan Kenobi
3. Padmé Amidala
4. Anakin Skywalker
5. Jar Jar Binks

richtig?


----------



## Frullo (27. November 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> richtig?



5 von 5  Hättest es aber ruhig in Spoiler setzen dürfen um es andere auch versuchen zu lassen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> 1. Qui-Gon Jinn
> 2. Obi-Wan Kenobi
> 3. Padmé Amidala
> 4. Anakin Skywalker
> ...


1. Admiral Pike
2. Spock
3. Pille
4. Kirk
5. Scotty

[emoji23]


----------



## Spassbremse (27. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa behaupten, das Episode 1 ein guter Film ist.



Sagen wir's mal so, ich finde ihn besser, als den letzten Star Trek. 

...aber es ist deswegen noch lange kein guter Film, nein.

EDIT: @SLB:

Scotty und ungeschickt? Ernsthaft? Ich hätte da eher Chekov genommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2015)

> @SLB:
> 
> Scotty und ungeschickt? Ernsthaft? Ich hätte da eher Chekov genommen.


Szene aus "Star Trek 5":
Scotty:"Ich kenne diese Schiff besser als meine Westentasche."

*PLOOONKK!!!*


----------



## Spassbremse (27. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Szene aus "Star Trek 5":
> Scotty:"Ich kenne diese Schiff besser als meine Westentasche."
> 
> *PLOOONKK!!!*



Da passiert diesem brillanten Ingenieur einmal ein kleines Malheur und Du pöser Purche hackst darauf herum. Pfui.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Da passiert diesem brillanten Ingenieur einmal ein kleines Malheur und Du pöser Purche hackst darauf herum. Pfui.


EINMAL???

"Star Trek 11"
Scotty:"Ich habe ihm gesagt, ich könnte nicht nur eine Pampelmuse von einem Planeten zum benachbarten Planeten des gleichen Systems beamen - was, nnebenbei einfach ist - ich könnte es mit einer Lebensform. Also... versuchte ich es mit Admiral Archers geliebten Beagle."
Kirk:"Ich kenne den Hund. Was ist passiert?"
Scotty: *hust*... "Das sage ich ihnen wenn er wieder auftaucht."

Nicht dass ich Scottys brillanten Ruf ruinieren will aber... [emoji23]


----------



## Spassbremse (27. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> EINMAL???
> 
> "Star Trek 11"
> Scotty:"Ich habe ihm gesagt, ich könnte nicht nur eine Pampelmuse von einem Planeten zum benachbarten Planeten des gleichen Systems beamen - was, nnebenbei einfach ist - ich könnte es mit einer Lebensform. Also... versuchte ich es mit Admiral Archers geliebten Beagle."
> ...



Die neuen zählen für mich nicht. Aber Du hast recht, speziell in Abrams Star Trek "Vision" ist Scotty wohl nur noch ein lustig-vertrottelter Sidekick.


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2015)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind bei jj abrhams teilweise erst anfang 20 und frisch von der akademie runter während er und andere vom team in der tv serie schon anfang 40 wahren

also erleben wir in den kinofilmen noch einen jungen scotty während in der tv serie er schon länger gedient hat


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. November 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich stellt: Hast Du Deine Meinung geändert, weil Du selbst darauf gekommen bist, oder weil jemand anders gesagt hat, die schauspielerische Leistung sei grottenschlecht.



Um das festzustellen, braucht man nun wirklich keine Hilfe. Der Film wird nicht gebashed weil es alle sagen, sondern weil er einfach schlecht ist.
Den Film habe ich das letzte mal mit 14 gesehen, seitdem habe ich einiges über Filme dazugelernt.




Frullo schrieb:


> Um dann damit genau was zu machen? Dem Senat vorzutragen und zu sagen "seht her, Invasion!" - und die Handelsföderation darauf beharren kann, die Beweise seien gefälscht, um daraufhin die Angelegenheit wie gehabt in die Länge zu ziehen? Schlechtes Beispiel...



Also belässt man es beim einfachen "mein Wort dass da gerade eine Invasion stattfindet"? Selbst wenn man es fälschen kann, hätte man so Zweifel in einer Abstimmung aufwerfen können, jetzt versuch dochnicht einen recht großen plothole mit Mumpitz gutzureden.



Frullo schrieb:


> Mike Stoklasa .



Keine Ahnung wer das ist. 
Das Beispiel ist ein vielgenanntes, ich habe es von Kinospezialist Schröck aus rocketbeans.


----------



## Frullo (27. November 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Um das festzustellen, braucht man nun wirklich keine Hilfe. Der Film wird nicht gebashed weil es alle sagen, sondern weil er einfach schlecht ist.



Das bleibt weiterhin Ansichtssache.



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Den Film habe ich das letzte mal mit 14 gesehen, seitdem habe ich einiges über Filme dazugelernt.



Eigentlich hast Du damit auch schon darauf geantwortet, warum der Film nicht schlecht ist: Wenn er Dir mit 14 gefallen hat, bedeutet das lediglich, dass Du in dem Alter zum Zielpublikum gehört hast (wenn auch am oberen Ende der Altersklasse). George Lucas hat es wiederholt erklärt, dass er den Film für eine neue Generation gemacht hat - und nicht für diejenigen die mit der Original-Trilogie gross geworden sind...



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Also belässt man es beim einfachen "mein Wort dass da gerade eine Invasion stattfindet"? Selbst wenn man es fälschen kann, hätte man so Zweifel in einer Abstimmung aufwerfen können, jetzt versuch dochnicht einen recht großen plothole mit Mumpitz gutzureden.



Du machst hier eine Mücke zu einem Elefanten, so einfach ist das. Das ist kein Plothole, weil Deine Variante mit "man hätte es doch aufnehmen können" nichts zum Voranschreiten der Story beiträgt, die man da erzählen wollte. Hätte man noch Kamera-Aufnahmen der Invasion integriert, hätte man die so wie von mir beschrieben im Senat wegerklären können - die Geschichte wäre immer noch dieselbe, nur um ein unnötiges Detail überfrachtet...



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wer das ist.
> Das Beispiel ist ein vielgenanntes, ich habe es von Kinospezialist Schröck aus rocketbeans.



Tjah, dann hat es eben Schröck von Mike Stoklasa. Aber wie ich Dir ja gezeigt habe, ist es durchaus möglich, die wichtigsten Figuren von Episode 1 zu beschreiben, ohne ihre Funktion zu nennen...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. November 2015)

kOb ein Film gut oder schlecht ist, ist nicht Ansichtssache. Regie, Kamera, editing, Ton, etc. sind alles Objektiv bewertbare Kriterien.
Ob man ihn mag ist Ansichtssache.
Ein Film kann für ein jüngeres Publikum zugeschnitten sein und trotzdem alles mitbringen, was einen guten Film ausmacht. 
Disney Filme sind für "jung und alt" trotzdem sind sie objektiv gut.

Aber wieso weiter mit jemandem diskutieren, der einen von fast jedem namhaften Mann der Filme gucken und zu bewerten zum Beruf gemacht hat als schlecht abgeschriebenes Machwerk zu verteidigen.

Auch ich habe meine guilty pleasures. Ich weiß dass Underworld ein furchtbarer Film ist, trotzdem gucke ich ihn gerne.
Dass du EP1 magst ist ja vollkommen in Ordnung, aber wenn du ihn als guten Film bezeichnest, hast du von der Materie vielleicht einfach wenig Ahnung  Nicht als Beleidigung gemeint, nicht jeder ist Filmfreak und manche Leute glauben auch Fussball sei nur einen Ball umherkicken.

Auch ich bin kein Kritiker, aber die Schwächen des Films sind zu zahlreich und offensichtlich um nicht gesehen zu werden, wenn man auch nur Enthusiast ist.


----------



## heinzmoni (27. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Episode 1 hat 5 grandiose Minuten, das Duel of the Fates.
> Den Rest kann man vergessen.



Naja das Podrennen ist schon auch echt witzig


----------



## Frullo (27. November 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> kOb ein Film gut oder schlecht ist, ist nicht Ansichtssache. Regie, Kamera, editing, Ton, etc. sind alles Objektiv bewertbare Kriterien.
> Ob man ihn mag ist Ansichtssache.
> Ein Film kann für ein jüngeres Publikum zugeschnitten sein und trotzdem alles mitbringen, was einen guten Film ausmacht.
> Disney Filme sind für "jung und alt" trotzdem sind sie objektiv gut.
> ...



Sorry, aber Du hast hier keine Argumente vorgetragen, die ich bisher nicht entkräften konnte: Weder mit Plotholes noch mit Charakteren konntest Du die "objektive Schlechtheit" von Episode 1 untermauern. Alles was Du anführst ist: Die Kritiker haben es gesagt.

Man kann durchaus einzelne Aspekte eines Filmes qualitativ bewerten, aber ein Film ist immer noch mehr als die Gesamtheit dieser einzelnen Aspekte. Es geht hier daher nicht um Guilty Pleasures, sondern "lediglich" darum, dass Du hier etwas als "Fakt" verkaufen willst, der keiner ist.

Im Übrigen: Oft genug unterscheidet sich die Meinung der Kritiker und jene der Zuschauer diametral. Von daher sollte man eben auch die Meinung von "Profis" mit Vorsicht geniessen.

Ich glaube, ich bin lange genug auf diesem Planeten, um mir selbst eine Meinung bilden zu können, ob ein Film gut oder schlecht ist. Du offenbar nicht - ebenso nicht als Beleidigung gemeint...

Edit: Ach ja, und da Du ja so scharf auf "offizielle Kritik" zu sein scheinst: http://www.metacritic.com/movie/star-wars-episode-i---the-phantom-menace <- Das ist ja dann wohl auch alles andere als "objektiv schlecht"...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. November 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du hast hier keine Argumente vorgetragen, die ich bisher nicht entkräften konnte: Weder mit Plotholes noch mit Charakteren konntest Du die "objektive Schlechtheit" von Episode 1 untermauern. Alles was Du anführst ist: Die Kritiker haben es gesagt.
> ..



Ich habe hier eigentlich nur ein Argument vorgetragen  Alles was ich genannt habe war der Kamera plothole, den du keineswegs entkräftet, nur schöngeredet hast.
In einer Welt in der Leute durchs All fliegen, gibt es weder Kameras, noch Satellitenüberwachung oder sehende Kugeln? Und auf diesem Unfug ruht der gesammte plot. Und das ist erst der Anfang.

Wieso auch wiederholen, was schon tausend mal von qualifizierteren Menschen gesagt wurde.
Die Schauspielerische Leistung ist miserabel, viele waren überrascht, dass Nat Portman nach diesem Fiasko überhaupt noch Rollen gekriegt hat. Auch die anderen wirken lustlos, vielleicht ob der andauernden greenscreens. 
Auch andere objektiv bewertbare Kriterien wie editing, Regie etc. sind unterer Durchschnitt.
Allein Effekte (seinerzeit) und vielleicht Kostüme sind gelungen.

Das muss ich hier nicht Szene für Szene schlechtmachen, das haben andere schon in Seitenlangen Kritiken getan. Ich habe eigentlich gar keine Argumente genannt, dass muss man an diesem Punkt auch nicht, die Argumente hat jeder schon zig mal gehört. Wieso soll ich sie hier alle wiederholen? DU kennst sie schon und willst sie anscheinend nicht als solche akzeptieren.

Und metakritik als Beweiß? 
Ok, damit ist er also auf einer Linie mit Jaws 2.  Ein wahrer Klassiker. 
Der weiße Hai 2 (197 - IMDb

Oder der neue Indi, ein Film, der dazu taugt Selbstmord zu begehen, wenn man sich nicht traut sich aufzuhängen. Einfach auf die Straße gehen und sagen: "Ich mag Indiana Jones 4" und schon wird man von einem Mob gerechtfertigterweise gelyncht 
Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels (200 - IMDb
Auch hier ein Film den jeder hasst, der Ahnung von Filmen hat.

Aber bitte, wenn du meinst dass dieser Film gut ist, dann muss ich dich ja auch nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
Die breite Öffentlichkeit an Fans und Kritikern stimmt mir da absolut zu und wieso dann weiter diskutieren.
In diesem Sinne

viel Spaß mit Episode 7.


----------



## Frullo (27. November 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich habe hier eigentlich nur ein Argument vorgetragen  Alles was ich genannt habe war der Kamera plothole, den du keineswegs entkräftet, nur schöngeredet hast.
> In einer Welt in der Leute durchs All fliegen, gibt es weder Kameras, noch Satellitenüberwachung oder sehende Kugeln? Und auf diesem Unfug ruht der gesammte plot. Und das ist erst der Anfang.



Nix schöngeredet - ein Argument vorgebracht, warum ein solcher Plottwist sinnlos gewesen wäre.



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wieso auch wiederholen, was schon tausend mal von qualifizierteren Menschen gesagt wurde.
> Die Schauspielerische Leistung ist miserabel, viele waren überrascht, dass Nat Portman nach diesem Fiasko überhaupt noch Rollen gekriegt hat. Auch die anderen wirken lustlos, vielleicht ob der andauernden greenscreens.



Hölzern, ja, aber lustlos? Und das gilt beileibe nicht für die ganze Riege...



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Auch andere objektiv bewertbare Kriterien wie editing, Regie etc. sind unterer Durchschnitt.
> Allein Effekte (seinerzeit) und vielleicht Kostüme sind gelungen.



Sowie Soundtrack, Ton, aber Du kannst Dir die Awards-Nominierungen selbst reinziehen... Star Wars: Episode I - The Phantom Menace - Awards - IMDb Seltsam: Ein Film der "objektiv schlecht" sein soll wird in diversen Kategorien nominiert? Hm...



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das muss ich hier nicht Szene für Szene schlechtmachen, das haben andere schon in Seitenlangen Kritiken getan. Ich habe eigentlich gar keine Argumente genannt, dass muss man an diesem Punkt auch nicht, die Argumente hat jeder schon zig mal gehört. Wieso soll ich sie hier alle wiederholen? DU kennst sie schon und willst sie anscheinend nicht als solche akzeptieren.



Weil viele der damals wie heute vorgebrachten Argumente schlicht und ergriffen Mist waren, Mist sind und Mist bleiben. Ich bilde mir eine eigene Meinung darüber, Du augenscheinlich nicht.



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und metakritik als Beweiß?
> Ok, damit ist er also auf einer Linie mit Jaws 2.  Ein wahrer Klassiker.
> Der weiße Hai 2 (197 - IMDb
> 
> ...



Am interessantesten an Deiner Auswahl ist die Tatsache, dass es sich stets um Sequel handelt. Das inhärente Problem bei Sequels (oder bei Prequels, die auch nichts anderes als Sequels sind...) ist der, dass sie stets mit ihren Vorgängern verglichen werden. Und ja, im Vergleich zur OT ist Episode I ein schlechterer Film, ich habe auch nie etwas anderes behauptet. Nur Dein "objektiv schlecht" ist und bleibt Humbug - selbst wenn Deine Meinung mehrheitsfähig ist...



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Aber bitte, wenn du meinst dass dieser Film gut ist, dann muss ich dich ja auch nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen.



Weil Geschmack nun mal Geschmack bleibt, Spass an einer Sache nicht mit einem Spassometer gemessen werden kann... aber das scheinst Du in ziemlich absolutistischer Weise nicht einsehen zu wollen: Dieses "objektiv gut" und "objektiv schlecht" von dem Du sprichst gibt es nicht - es ist höchstens eine gesellschaftliche Konvention.




Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Die breite Öffentlichkeit an Fans und Kritikern stimmt mir da absolut zu und wieso dann weiter diskutieren.



Es ist genau umgekehrt: DU stimmst der breiten Öffentlichkeit an Fans und Kritikern ABSOLUT zu.



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne viel Spaß mit Episode 7.



Gleichfalls, danke.


----------



## SGDrDeath (27. November 2015)

Ein Geisterfahrer?  Nein hier sind hunderte. Interessante Argumentationsstrategie aber mit der kann man dich nicht ernst nehmen.


----------

